# Full 3 day detail,now have marks in paint.



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi chaps...

Bit of help if possible.

Sent my car into a detailers for 3 day paint correction and scratch removal. Picked up on Sunday.

The scratches that where in the top coat have been removed and the paintwork is now ultrasmooth...

But the paintwork seems to have little mark all over the car. I have taken some iphone pics that are a bit crap at best... But could anyone identify what these marks maybe so i can return to the detailer with some knowledge of what im talking about ?

Here are the pics,the marks can only been seen when the light is at the correct angle... They are tiny but i hope someone can throw some light (sic) onto the problem.
I will just add that they wasnt there before,im not saying the car was free of swirls,but this is something that has been introduced in the process.Im fairly sure of that..


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

They look like pigtail trails from a da?


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for that....

What would cause it ?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

do they look like this ?

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...-pigtails-paint-after-machine-wetsanding.html

More examples of possible defects here -

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...pots-bird-droping-etchings-micro-marring.html


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

I wouldnt say they look like the pigtails....They are just too uniform..

They look more like cobweb type swirls.... But they definatly wasnt there before the correction process. I know the paintwork and panels of the car like the back of my hand.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you washed or wiped the car since? It looks like marring from a drying towel or similar


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Have you washed or wiped the car since? It looks like marring from a drying towel or similar


That's what I said in the other thread

Could be from removing wax with a smart short pile cloth

Other than that, and I know this sounds silly, but it's not dust is it?

I looked at my car the other day in a panic like 'where have all these swirls come from?', then washed the car and they went. Turned out if was just the way the dust had set on the car :lol:


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

No guys...

I have covered approx 15 miles and i picked the car up around 3pm on Sunday.I myself havent touched it

Drove the car home and car sat until this morning. I noticed the marks after lunch when the afternoon sun hit the car....

The marks "seem" in the top coat to me.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

is it a Vauxhall and has it been rained on?


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope BMW....

It did get wet this morning on the way to work.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i would put money on it his safe wash wasnt as safe as he thought


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

-damon- said:


> i would put money on it his safe wash wasnt as safe as he thought


Explain Damon...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We've had cold nights, isn't it just the moisture drying in? 

Have you tried to wipe it off with a quick detailer?


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

I havent tried to wipe anything off,i have left the car as i dont want to be blamed for any paint/clearcoat damage..

I think wolfs chemicals has cracked it on the other thread,looks like the polish hasnt been broken down properly with the DA and has left marks.
This sounds correct to me as there are marks fairly consistantly all over the car..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I replied on the other thread. They are cob webs. And a pro detailers using a da is not a pro. Da is a horrible thing.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I replied on the other thread. They are cob webs. And a pro detailers using a da is not a pro. Da is a horrible thing.


Really? I think not


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Loads of 'pros' use a Bigfoot 

U mad bro


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

All you pro"s hide your da"s.


----------



## Mizzuri (Mar 25, 2007)

To me it looks like the finishing step on a machine polisher has not been refined enough or the combination of pad and compound was to aggressive. This can happen on softer paint when your last step is not dialed in right.


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

The car is back in the hands of the detailer as of yesterday..


Will be picking it up later today.

Thanks for the input Mizzuri,the BMW paint is notoriously hard around these years..


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Are you not suppose to use a da if your a pro then?????


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nooooooooo
You use a rotary that varies in it rotational status
Dont you know anything
So @ mirror finish
The flexoions and bigfootions are not detailers. Ok new one on me
I THINK what he meant was a pro detailer would have jewelled it with a rotary.
The da certainly has its place in anybodies arsenal and while it may not be everybodies goto tool it can produce superb results in the right hands as can a rotary but thats another discussion altogether


----------

